
New Course in Pilot Mode: The Essential Guide to UI Engineering - pavanpodila
https://theuidev.com/p/essential-guide-to-ui-engineering-part-1
======
pavanpodila
If you are into Frontend, this might be something you will like. Use the 75%
OFF coupon to join the community of UI Engineers learning this from the ground
up.

We are currently in PILOT Mode and the 75% OFF Coupon is only for the first
100 enrollments.

